# Herd animals for President!!!



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi!
This is a herd animals, for President contest. On byc i did a "chickens for President". Just enter a herd animal, give out the name, breed, and gender. Then i will put them all on the poll on Monday! Then the animal with the most votes will be President! I will let you know when the poll goes off on the next thread! Now start entering!!!!!!!!! If you have any questions just pm me!


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 22, 2017)

@BunnyBoxHop , @TheCuteOrpington , @Alexa009 , @Leah567 , @Hybridchucks , @CinnamonEli , 
@chicken4prez , @ChickenCowboy02 , @Chicken Girl , @TheKindaFarmGal , @HeavensHens88 , @TAH , @The Angry Hen , @the moonshiner , come and join! Everyone is welcome!!!!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jul 22, 2017)

Leslie, Jersey heifer. Pics from when she was younger, she's over a year old now.


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 22, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Leslie, Jersey heifer. Pics from when she was younger, she's over a year old now.
> 
> View attachment 36991
> 
> View attachment 36992


Shes So Cute!!!!!! Is She For milk?


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 22, 2017)

By the wag, you can enter a dog!


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 22, 2017)

Sassysarah123 said:


> By the wag, you can enter a dog!


Lol! That "wag" wasn't supposed to be funny! But I'll keep it!!! Lol


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jul 22, 2017)

Sassysarah123 said:


> Shes So Cute!!!!!! Is She For milk?



She will be, after she's bred and has her own calf - and we might breed her soon! Her mom is due to calve on September 1.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jul 22, 2017)

Is it just one entry per person?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 22, 2017)

Here's a picture of my goat, Alpine, if that counts! 

Breed: Alpine 
Age: Right at a year
Name: Alpine


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 22, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Here's a picture of my goat, Alpine, if that counts!
> 
> Breed: Alpine
> Age: Right at a year
> ...


He's very cute!!!!! Thanks for entering!!!


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 22, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> She will be, after she's bred and has her own calf - and we might breed her soon! Her mom is due to calve on September 1.


Cool! 


TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Is it just one entry per person?


Yes.


----------



## luvmypets (Jul 22, 2017)

Ras 
Age: 1 year 
He is a wool/katahdin X  sheep
Very good with people and loves food and attention.


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 22, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Ras
> Age: 1 year
> He is a wool/katahdin X  sheep
> Very good with people and loves food and attention.
> ...


Hes Very Very Good Looking!


----------



## TAH (Jul 22, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Here's a picture of my goat, Alpine, if that counts!
> 
> Breed: Alpine
> Age: Right at a year
> ...


Cute! 

Although, does she has some other breed in her?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 22, 2017)

Sassysarah123 said:


> He's very cute!!!!! Thanks for entering!!!


You're welcome!  (It's a she. )


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 22, 2017)

TAH said:


> Cute!
> 
> Although, does she has some other breed in her?


Thanks!  I was told she was an Alpine.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 22, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> She will be, after she's bred and has her own calf - and we might breed her soon! Her mom is due to calve on September 1.



Oh my goodness! _I _have a cow who is due to calve on September 1st too!  We should start a shared calving thread for them!
And we are also planning on breeding her heifer (from last year) soon.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 22, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Thanks!  I was told she was an Alpine.



Her coloring isn't like that of an Alpine. Maybe she is a Mini-Alpine (Alpine/Nigerian Dwarf) and got her color from the Nigie side?

BTW, she's so pretty!


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 23, 2017)

If I don't get enough entries I'll have to end it Tuesday.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't have a goat..


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 24, 2017)

TheCuteOrpington said:


> I don't have a goat..



Do you have any other herd animal(s)?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jul 24, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Oh my goodness! _I _have a cow who is due to calve on September 1st too!  We should start a shared calving thread for them!
> And we are also planning on breeding her heifer (from last year) soon.



That's so cool!! Though it might be September 2 instead of the first...but still, close! Yeah, we should! What breed are yours?


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 24, 2017)

TheCuteOrpington said:


> I don't have a goat..


It Canbe Any Herd Animal!


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 24, 2017)

The Angry Hen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have dog I will enter! Wonderful idea Sarah.
> He's a herding dog, named Charlie and he's two years old.
> ...


Aww!!! So cute!


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 24, 2017)

I will do the poll tomorrow. I have to wait for these pics to download... So sorry!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 25, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Her coloring isn't like that of an Alpine. Maybe she is a Mini-Alpine (Alpine/Nigerian Dwarf) and got her color from the Nigie side?
> 
> BTW, she's so pretty!


Cool! 

Thanks!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 25, 2017)

This is my sweet little cow, Violet. She is a Reg. Dutch Belted.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 25, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> That's so cool!! Though it might be September 2 instead of the first...but still, close! Yeah, we should! What breed are yours?



The cow, Violet (posted above), is a purebred Dutch Belted. Her yearling heifer was sired by a Hereford bull. Violet is bred to a Randall and I can't wait to see what the calf will look like! 

Is your cow bred to a Jersey? And how old is she?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jul 25, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> This is my sweet little cow, Violet. She is a Reg. Dutch Belted.
> 
> View attachment 37068
> View attachment 37071



Lovely!! 



Goatgirl47 said:


> The cow, Violet (posted above), is a purebred Dutch Belted. Her yearling heifer was sired by a Hereford bull. Violet is bred to a Randall and I can't wait to see what the calf will look like!
> 
> Is your cow bred to a Jersey? And how old is she?



Awesome! That sounds like a fun cross. How old is Violet? 

No, she was bred to our neighbor's (dairy farmer) dairy cross bull. I'll have to post a pic of him and our cow later. She's about seven years old, and this will be her fifth calf. She used to be our friends' cow before they sold her to us. So far she's only given heifers!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 26, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!
Violet turned four last January, and this will be her third calving. We've had her since she was eight months old. Her first calf was a purebred DB bull (we ate him) and then she had Gertrude last summer. I love crosses, they tend to be hardier than purebreds. How long have you had your cow? The heifer is beautiful, love the paint coloring! 

Here are some thumbnails of Gertrude. Her right side looks like a DB, and the left looks Hereford.  
 
 
And HH Luke (the bull Violet is bred to)


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jul 26, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Thank you!
> Violet turned four last January, and this will be her third calving. We've had her since she was eight months old. Her first calf was a purebred DB bull (we ate him) and then she had Gertrude last summer. I love crosses, they tend to be hardier than purebreds. How long have you had your cow? The heifer is beautiful, love the paint coloring!
> 
> Here are some thumbnails of Gertrude. Her right side looks like a DB, and the left looks Hereford.
> ...



Nice! Yes, they do. We've had her for about a year and a half, I think. Thanks, so do I! 

Her markings are so cool!

And Luke is beautiful! Nice build, too. 

Here is the bull our cow was bred to. He's pretty big. I'm a little worried our small Jersey will have trouble. 




 
And here's a couple picture of Pitita (she came with the name ) from last year, when she was pregnant with Leslie.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 26, 2017)

They are beautiful!  You live in Brazil, right?


----------



## greybeard (Jul 26, 2017)

tried earlier..dunno what happened to the post.
Cute don't work for me for commanders-in-chief.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 26, 2017)

^

Lemme guess... is he a Beefmaster? Braford?


----------



## greybeard (Jul 26, 2017)

beefmaster


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jul 27, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> They are beautiful!  You live in Brazil, right?



Yep!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 27, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Yep!



That is so amazing!  Your Jerseys do look a little different then the "typical" Jerseys here. They are so pretty!


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Jul 27, 2017)

Sassysarah123 said:


> It Canbe Any Herd Animal!


Can I enter a chicken or duckling?


----------



## greybeard (Jul 27, 2017)

TheCuteOrpington said:


> Can I enter a chicken or duckling?



The poll evidently closed already:
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/herd-animals-for-president-poll.36497/


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jul 27, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> That is so amazing!  Your Jerseys do look a little different then the "typical" Jerseys here. They are so pretty!



Yeah, it is cool! They are. I've seen some normal looking Jerseys, too, but they're not very common. Thanks!


----------



## chicken4prez (Jul 29, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Leslie, Jersey heifer. Pics from when she was younger, she's over a year old now.
> 
> View attachment 36991
> 
> View attachment 36992


The first picture is one of my favourite photos ever!!!!!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jul 29, 2017)

chicken4prez said:


> The first picture is one of my favourite photos ever!!!!!



Aww, thanks!! It's pretty adorable, if I do say so myself.


----------

